# Tarragon (weight gain)



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

anybody tried tarragon i think its a herb, i was reading a M&F mag and it mentioned using this herb to increase your appetite.

Tarragon stimulates the appetite and digestive process. An infusion or tea made of Tarragon ease flatulence and intestinal distension.


----------

